# GT #2: Los Angeles Lakers (0-1) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) [11/2]



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (1-0) vs Los Angeles Lakers (0-1)*

*When: Friday
TV: ESPN*

*Phoenix Suns Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Los Angeles Lakers:*






































*[PG] Derek Fisher [SG] Kobe Bryant [SF] Luke Walton [PF] Ronny Turiaf [C] Kwame Brown*

*Injury Report:

Lamar Odom, LA 
[Hurt shoulder] *​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If we aren't sharp, this team will cut us down! Luckily it's the Kobe Show right now because Odom is a pain to guard. Look for Bell to play less and hopefully Strawberry getting a chance. Suns will win this one big because it's the first home game and Stoudemire can carry the team through the doldrums.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm expecting another 40point effort by Kobe with better free throw and field goal shooting, the other Lakers just submit too easily to Kobe. Also a Suns win, with Suns being at home coming off a good game by the Nash, Amare and Marion. The Lakers are simply a bottom feeder team without Odom, he plays a big role in their success. Normally teams with talented size give the Suns trouble and unless Bynum goes insane along with Kwame then it's all on a Kobe 50point performance to keep them in the game for a victory. The Lakers just don't have enough offense or defense to consistently beat this team atleast not now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> *Phoenix Suns (1-0) vs Los Angeles Lakers (0-1)*
> 
> *When: Friday
> TV: ESPN*
> ...



you should put that dunk on the candy man by amare in your sig, that was just nasty.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Kobe will get his 50 points but it doesn't look good for the Lakers here especially with Odom hurt...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We lost to them last season when they didn't have Kobe on the floor. They circle this date on their calendar. We are the team that ended their season and that makes them very dangerous. Also, everyone knows that when they play the Suns, everyone watches the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would wish you guys luck, but we're the ones that need it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe scores 45.

Laker's loose by 20. Optimistically, maybe they lose by only 10.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe scores 45.
> 
> Laker's loose by 20. Optimistically, maybe they lose by only 10.



I don't think the Suns, at this point, will blow the Lakers out. They are very sloppy right now. I expect the Lakers to keep par.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Suns always seem to start off a little slow and then once they click it's all over. However, I don't feel even a slow Sun's team is bad enough to let the Lakers win. I mean come on.. The Laker's have starters like Kwame Brown and Luke Walton. Your teams weakest link because of age is Grant Hill... It's going to be a slaughter.

And our second best player, isn't going to be in this game. So no answer for Marion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope we can keep our level of play up throughout the game!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Here we go with another poor first half... We're gettin cooked right now >_>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man what a killing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love this game!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Why is Bell still in this game? He's not doing anything! He can't hit a shot, no one is going into the paint, so when Nash penetrates the defense, there is no one there for him to pass to! What a terrible terrible outing by the Suns. 

FINALLY THEY PUT IN DJ STRAWBERRY!!!


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

what the **** is going on


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Effen said:


> what the **** is going on


The Lakers are going on.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> The Lakers are going on.


I know. It's like a Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, to sum up this game... Lakers brought their A+ game while the Suns brought their D-. Grats to them for playing professional basketball. Boo to Bell and Stoudemire for not playing today.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sun's are still full of rust. They always seem to start out slow. I'd be lying if I thought I'd see them play this bad.... I expected them to honestly blowout the Lakers.

Lakers didn't just shoot the ball well, they played defense from start to finish. Something they never did last season in the majority of games. They also ditched the triangle a bit, and fancy more ball pushing to score in the first 8 seconds. Something that is going to benefit them more as the season goes on I think.

It was a good game for Laker fans, but you know a spanking like this is going to be in the minds of the Suns in the next meeting. And I don't think it will be this lopsided again.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns were outta sync the whole game. They just never got into any kind of rhythm... Amare was in foul trouble and goodness did they miss quite a handful of good-looking shots and easy buckets.

Not too sure what to make of this game in the grand scheme of things. Yes, it's a bit of a letdown to see them play like this, but on the flipside, this is only the second game that our main rotation has played together so far this season. Also, keep in mind we've started slow before and bounced back strong... For w/e reason it takes the Suns a dozen games or so before they're off and rolling.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

What happened to all the Suns fans? 2 pages?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What happened to all the Suns fans? 2 pages?


Amareca is banned. What else is there to say? We're missing our Power forward that terrorized the Duncan fans last playoffs!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What happened to all the Suns fans? 2 pages?



I've been asking that question for two years now.........

I didn't get to watch the game, I'm glad I didn't either. That's inexcusable to get blown out on your home floor. I don't care how rusty or whatever you want to call it, that's just terrible. This team has a lot of learning to do. They need to get their heads out of their ***, and get a defensive game plan.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

The Good: Leandro looked great in the fourth quarter. DJ Strawberry played well. Brian Skinner played fantastic.

The Bad: The Lakers apparently forgot how to miss, while everyone on the Suns seemed to forget how to make shots.

The Ugly: The entire game on the Suns side of the ball up until the last 4-5 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Amareca is banned. What else is there to say? We're missing our Power forward that terrorized the Duncan fans last playoffs!


When was he banned, and what did he do?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

great walloping tonight by the lakers, awesome display


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Nash needs to go back to his old self and actually connect on his passes, and not make stupid ones.
Amare needs to ****IN SHOW UP.
Raja needs to ****IN SHOW UP.
Diaw needs to score more, keep passing.
Brian Skinner needs ot get a bit more rough.
Marion needs to keep doing what he's doing.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm disgusted! I'm pissed!!!

It's also one of those games that I said in predicting the November record......

1-The free thow shooting was an absolute disgrace...

2-Does anybody know the phone number of PJ Brown?

3-Usually, I try to look for something positive out of a loss but I can't on this night... We should be ashamed...

On the flip side...

1-Since when did the Lakers play like the Spurs but in this case I cant pronounce their names...

2-The Lakers beat us while Kobe only scored 16 points?

3-Congrats to all you Laker fans...

You kicked our ***! Period! Explanation POINT!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You'll be fine. Until the next game(when the Suns will have clicked), we will enjoy this.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Raja Bell needs to sit for a while, let those ankles heal. He's no use to us. He can't defend because he can't move well. He can't shoot because his ankles. He needs to take a break. Same goes for LB. It's only the first week of the season. The Suns always start slow. Get healthy and then power through the season. But I don't want to see Raja hampered all season because he refused to sit and let it heal!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Raja Bell needs to sit for a while, let those ankles heal. He's no use to us. He can't defend because he can't move well. He can't shoot because his ankles. He needs to take a break. Same goes for LB. It's only the first week of the season. The Suns always start slow. Get healthy and then power through the season. But I don't want to see Raja hampered all season because he refused to sit and let it heal!


I so agree with this.

Raja is a liability out there.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

We always start slow and it takes a while for our guys to get back in the groove of things. Still only the second game and we did lose to this team in our opener last year minus Kobe. Surprising game from Nash though. 3 asts? He better have that edge he had last year cause that made him plain deadly last year. Don't worry we'll get em next time.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

suns have the talent to win without a couple injured players playing hurt... and when thats the case, common sense dictates you get them some time off and also get some younger guys and role players more minutes so you can have more health down the stretch.


----------

